# Gordon R. "Busher" Bennett



## George Wallace (4 Oct 2011)

This just in.  Many in the Armour Corps will remember "Busher" Bennett.  Some may even have served under him when he was RSM of the RCD.   His son, Tim, followed in his footsteps, becoming a RCD, and was once my driver.  All my best condolances to Tim and the rest of the Bennett family.  The Corps has lost a very fine member.

From the 8CH Net:

http://www.oromoctofh.com/Obituaries/65455/ 



> It is with regret that Gordon R. "Busher" Bennett has passed away on Monday, October 3rd, 2011.  Visitation will be held at Oromocto Funeral Home on Thursday, October 6th, from 2-4 and 7-9 pm.   The Royal Canadian Legion Branch # 93 will hold a tribute service on Thursday evening at 7:00 pm at the funeral home.   The funeral service will be held at St. Luke's Chapel, CFB Gagetown on Friday, October 7th, 2011 at 11:00 am.   Rev. Canon Walter Williams will officiate.   Interment will be Oromocto Pioneer Gardens Field of Honor.   For those who wish, memorial tributes may be made to IWK, NB Heart and Stroke Foundation, NB Lung Association or Canadian Cancer Society.   On-line condolences may be made at www.oromoctofh.com
> 
> Shirley LaMontagne
> 8 CH Association Secretary




This through the RCD Net:



> Hello All:
> 
> A very sad day for all Dragoons.   We lost one of our Past RSMs - CWO Gordon R. Bennett, CD:
> PastRSM from 1975 to 1978
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Oct 2011)

I served with Busher when he was a SSM. Great guy, fair and knew when to work and when to play. He'll be missed.


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Oct 2011)

Rest in Peace MWO (Busher) Bennett..   
Condolences to Family,,Comrade's,, and Friend's  
You will be sadly missed.
Dear armoured Brother's,,
Jim is on radio silence. I asked God to transmit a message:
Regi Patriaeque Fidelis,,,
Tim,,, You father was a Soldier's-Soldier. I was a Hussar also.
With sad best regard's...
Scoty B


----------



## Franko (6 Oct 2011)

> *VIEWING*: Will be conducted on Thursday the 6th of October, 2011 from 2 to 4 PM (1400-1600 hrs) and 7 to 9 PM (1900-2100 hrs) at the Oromocto Select Funeral Home, 108 Winnebago St., Oromocto, NB.
> 
> The Royal Canadian Legion Branch # 93 will hold a tribute service on Thursday evening at 7:00 p.m. at the funeral home.
> 
> ...





> Gordon R. "Busher" Bennett
> 1933-2011
> 
> It is with great sadness we announce the death of Gordon R." Busher" Bennett of Oromocto, NB who died at the Dr. Everett Chalmers Hospital on Monday, October 3rd, 2011. Born in Saint John, NB, he was the son of the late Cedric and Evelyn (Robertson) and the husband of Kay Bennett.
> ...


----------



## Lance Wiebe (7 Oct 2011)

I was at the viewing last night, there was quite the crowd there.  Gen Clive Milner drove down from Ontario, Col Frank and CWO Don Head flew down. Tom Skelding flew in from the rock....and the Legion did a very nice ceremony there.

The church today was packed, I have never seen so many people jammed in the the Base Chapel.  Gen Milner spoke, and was both, at times, humorous and sad.  

It is very obvious that he was a very special man, and he touched many lives.  He'll be missed.

RIP, Busher.


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Oct 2011)

Thank-you Lance W.
Will pass this on to my 8-CH/RCD on facebook..
Best regard's..
Bold and Swift Brother,,
Scoty B


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2011)

Here is a link to a YouTube video of General Clive Milner talking about Busher at the funeral:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/eczFVFPcaEk?rel=0

If the link doesn't work, you can access it through the RCD website:

http://www.dragoons.ca/


----------

